# Question about getting a carry permit



## champsin97 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm filling out the app. for my first carry permit in ALabama. In the answer for " Who may obtain a permit" is " The person has a good reason to fear injury to his person or property or has any other proper reason for carrying". What I want to no is what exactly is a " proper reason" and what are some good reasons I can put down that will be good enough reason.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

champsin97 said:


> I'm filling out the app. for my first carry permit in ALabama. In the answer for " Who may obtain a permit" is " The person has a good reason to fear injury to his person or property or has any other proper reason for carrying". What I want to no is what exactly is a " proper reason" and what are some good reasons I can put down that will be good enough reason.


You either live in or near a bad neighborhood in which violent crime is a possibility or you work in an area that isn't considered to be a safe community.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While Alabama is "may issue" in theory, my understanding is that it is "shall issue" in practice. 

A "proper reason" for carrying is pretty broad. I'd just put something like "lawful self-protection." I wouldn't make up anything. The police will know if you live or work in a shady or (relatively) safe neighborhood.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Find a couple of people who already have CCWs, and ask them what they put on their applications. Whatever it was, obviously it worked.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

champsin97 said:


> ... what exactly is a " proper reason" and what are some good reasons I can put down that will be good enough reason.


Just put you want a permit for protection. They probably aren't going to analyze that question that much.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Bastet said:


> Just put you want a permit for protection. They probably aren't going to analyze that question that much.


Right, and if they want a more elaborate reason the ones I mentioned are perfectly fine. The whole idea is they don't want everyone walking around with a gun, but they will allow people who have a legitimate reason for wanting to do so.


----------



## GunnBugg (Mar 17, 2008)

*Here's a thought.*



champsin97 said:


> I'm filling out the app. for my first carry permit in ALabama. In the answer for " Who may obtain a permit" is " The person has a good reason to fear injury to his person or property or has any other proper reason for carrying". What I want to no is what exactly is a " proper reason" and what are some good reasons I can put down that will be good enough reason.


You may actually wish to CONSIDER getting a Florida permit instead of an Alabama permit. The two states have reciprocal agreements. Florida allows non-residents. Alabama licenses have to be renewed annually. AND since AL is a Castle Doctrine state, you don't have to worry about questions if it's a good shoot.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

DO NOT put down: "In case my wife catches me, I may need to shoot back".

Just my $0.02.

JW


----------

